# Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith Trailer Online!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nothing more need be said. Dig on it right here: http://movies.channel.aol.com/feature/starwars/main.adp

Despite my mutterings against Lucas and his apparent making this stuff up as he goes along, I'm really psyched about seeing Darth Vader on the silver screen once more; that alone to me is worth the price of admission. Vader should never have been offed, Mr. Lucas! It is he, not young Skywalker, not 'droids, not fuzzy muppets that will keep you and yours recieving royalty checks well into the 23rd century. Bring back the ultra movie villian from the dead. It can be done; after all, Hayden Christensen took over the place for the old dude who WAS Anakin Skywalker in *Return of the Jedi* in the DVD rendering, so it would not be impossible to make another flick where Vader shakes up the galaxy by returning to pick up where he left off. Anybody else with me on this? Raxl? Spaulding? Z? Shape? Pete?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I concur. I've always thought he should make three more, for a total of nine!


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm never against the idea of seeing more Star Wars movies, but if they had more, they would probably leave Vader dead and have Thrawn in the new movies instead.

(But I am never opposed to seeing Vader rise again!)


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

BLAH- The more Lucas shows us of VADER, the more pathetic The Dark Lord looks. I read the episode three book already, and even then, they go out of their way to let us know that Vader is no where near as powerful as Anakin Skywalker was.
I'm not gonna drop any spoilers or anything, but trust me, Obi-wan ****S ANAKIN UP. And then Anakin gets all pissy, again. "My mom died, I don't get to see Padme, blah blah blah, whine whine whine, cry cry cry." Man, he's just a little bitch. 
Even in A NEW HOPE, the Imperials aren't scared of him, until he chokes Admiral Motti. Even then they aren't really scared, they just don't want to be around him.
Great line in the DARK EMPIRE comics:
The Reborn Emperor: "Darth Vader was nothing more than a sick man in a dress!" And I think it's true.
C'mon, Vader is just a whiny little bitch who lost his mom. How all powerful is that?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Good to see you up and around again Raxl, however my friend in your post you are missing a glaring fact.

After "Annie" Skywalker had his ass kicked by Obi-Wan, he became the powerful Sith Lord, Darth Vader. The two aren't even really the same. One, as you so eloquently stated, is a whiny bitch, the other, a killer cyborg that opened up a can of ass whoop on that rag-tag bunch known as the Rebel Alliance. Hell, Luke Sky walker was basically their poster boy and wasn't he a whiny bitch, too? The apple, they say never falls far from the tree.  

Let's face it; George Lucas is the worst sort of hack and hasn't had a good idea in at least twenty years. I'm just stoked that he's bringing Vader back to the screen, even if it is only for five minutes. I just hope they kill off that goofy bastard Jar Jar Binks. Maybe he was on Alderaan when the first Death Star blew it out of interstellar space. One can only dream...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh, I still say Vader is a pussy. Tarkin walks all over him in New Hope. Granted, Peter Cushing was a god who took control of what ever scene the man was in, but still, Tarkin owned Vader.

Vader has a moment or two in Empire, until we see the Emperor for (at the time) the first time. And what do we see Vader do? Kneel down to his master.

And, as much as I love Return of the Jedi, Vader is nothing, and does nothing in that movie. 

My list of favorite Darths:

1)Tyrannus ( Chris Lee kicks ass)

2)Sidious, if you think about it, the greatest Sith lord of all time, because he won. For a little while.  

3)Maul. Ok, I know he has about five minutes of screen time, and Obi-Wan took him out pretty easily, but Ray Parks acrobatics and that ass kickin' make up made Maul THE reason I still watch Phantom Menace.

4)Vader. Sorry.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

You're choking.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

For what it's worth, Star Wars fanboy Kevin Smith has seen ROTS, and totally shot his load all over it. He slurps this film so hard it's kinda shocking, given how much he hated Menace. I guess this means no "Phantom Edit" from Kevin, like we got with Phantom Menace.
So, at least one rabid fanboy is happy. We'll all get to judge in just a few weeks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just like the two before it, I look forward to seeing this. I just hope I'm not let down.

Of course, I'm going in expecting huge plot holes and bad overacting from Anakin. I just hope those two things don't ruin it for me.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, again, take this for waht it's worth, but Kevin Smith praised Hayden Christianson's performance.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

What do you think of the fact that ROTS is rated PG 13?

Also, the soundtrack will come with a 70 minute dvd. That comes out this week.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I know. PG-13 is sort of unexplored territory for a Star Wars movie. I just hope the stricter rating is a result of Anikin remembering what an annoying little monkey Kitster was ending with Kitster's bloody demise. Or else, just substitute Jar-Jar for Kitster.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I think it's more along the lines of "and then Anakin goes to the temple and kills all the little jedi kiddies..."


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

kinda early to get to this when the movie hasn't even hit theaters yet, but ROTS should arrive on DVD around Thanksgiving.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The new Star Wars live action tv show will be produced in Australia, according to The Maker, himself. And will definately be set between episodes 3 and 4. ABC may pick it up.


----------

